# Abu Dhabi - Foreign Driving License Replacement



## amrabbani

Hi Guys, Hope all you lot are doing well.

This is my first post in Expat Forums. Just been in abu dhabi for a month and a half and seriously things are so confusing. Everyone tells you a different story on how to get things done here. I am sure its not the fault of the expats rather it comes down to the people on the other side of the counters.

Anyway I have got my License Replaced today. I have a UK DL license which is valid till 2015. I am a PAKISTANI national and for that reason alot people told me that it is impossible to replace your DL. You have to be national of the same country that you hold the DL for. Although I was not satisfied by there answers as what has the passport got to do with your driving skills. Also I wanted to clear all the misinformation that has been going around that Passport has to be the same in case you want to replace the DL of the accredited countries.

It was actually very easy for me get the license replaced.

Got all the docs ready.

1. Letter from the employer.
Normally your company will also provide you with the photo copy of your passport, Visa Stamp and Emirates ID. In case they do not provide get the photocopies.

2. Legal translation of your UK DL.
Also they typing centre will provide you with the translation and also a copy of you DL so no need to photo copy your license separetly.

3. UK DL original & and counterpart original with photocopy of counterpart.

4. Passport 

Then I went to the murror license department. There was a huge que at the information desk. On my turn I just showed him my UK driving license and said I wanted to replace my DL. He said I want to see the Arabic translation. I showed him the translation and he gave me the token.

Waited for a while until i was called. While I was waiting I got all my docs together. Arabic translation of my license at front. Then letter from employer and lastly my passport photocopy, visa stamp and emirates id.

As I was called I approached the desk with a smile and said Asalam O Alikum. (Seriously this helps alot). Gave her the documents without saying another word. She looked at the documents and asked for my UK DL. Matched it with the translation and gave me a few docs back. Then she asked my mobile number and took my photo and asked me to pay 200 AED. After that I was asked to wait for 10 mins until my license is printed.

They called my name and here I am with my UAE DL.

without even the eyetest or a photo. probably today is my lucky day also its my DOB too.

Anyway my experience was really good and I know most of you didnt. But by this post I just wanted to let other know that you can actually replace a valid DL of any accredited country without having the passport from the same country.

Hope it helps a lot of you who are trying to find information regarding this. As I was searching on the internet like crazy. But didnt find a satisfying answer by anyone.

Good Day and do share your experience as it helps others.


----------



## AJ-Brightonbythesea

Hi

Makes a nice change to read something positive &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## nafets

hi, thanks for the info, I am about to go today or over the weekend to get my DL changed..1st time I read the need of a company letter..?


----------



## imac

amrabbani said:


> ..Anyway I have got my License Replaced today. I have a UK DL license which is valid till 2015. I am a PAKISTANI national and for that reason alot people told me that it is impossible to replace your DL. You have to be national of the same country that you hold the DL for. Although I was not satisfied by there answers as what has the passport got to do with your driving skills. Also I wanted to clear all the misinformation that has been going around that Passport has to be the same in case you want to replace the DL of the accredited countries...


Glad to hear you were able to get it... but your post is misleading...

The regulation is that the license and passport have to be from the same country...

The issue is, this comes down to the person behind the counter, if they want to give it to you or no... there have been a few like you who were able to get it done because the person they got at the counter did not pay attention... but there are many more who were told they cant do this because the two documents don't match... 

Its the luck of the draw, which in your case was positive... so good for you...


----------



## LOSTintheDESERT

I changed my Dl from Germany with a Turkish passport. No questions asked.

After having all the requested documents it took only a couple of minutes.


----------



## rsinner

LOSTintheDESERT said:


> I changed my Dl from Germany with a Turkish passport. No questions asked.
> 
> After having all the requested documents it took only a couple of minutes.


Again, like it has been said - you were lucky!
I know of at least 3 colleagues who had to undergo tests or pay for lessons even after having a 3-8 year old US/UK/EU driving license. They tried the direct conversion route, but were turned away.
There are 33/34 countries who can get their DL directly converted - usually if you have a DL from these countries AND a passport from the same list you can get a UAE DL directly, otherwise you need to undergo tests etc.
Also, note that there may be slight differences between the testing procedures in the different emirates, which may lead people to have different experiences.


----------



## busybee2

amrabbani said:


> Hi Guys, Hope all you lot are doing well.
> 
> This is my first post in Expat Forums. Just been in abu dhabi for a month and a half and seriously things are so confusing. Everyone tells you a different story on how to get things done here. I am sure its not the fault of the expats rather it comes down to the people on the other side of the counters.
> 
> Anyway I have got my License Replaced today. I have a UK DL license which is valid till 2015. I am a PAKISTANI national and for that reason alot people told me that it is impossible to replace your DL. You have to be national of the same country that you hold the DL for. Although I was not satisfied by there answers as what has the passport got to do with your driving skills. Also I wanted to clear all the misinformation that has been going around that Passport has to be the same in case you want to replace the DL of the accredited countries.
> 
> It was actually very easy for me get the license replaced.
> 
> Got all the docs ready.
> 
> 1. Letter from the employer.
> Normally your company will also provide you with the photo copy of your passport, Visa Stamp and Emirates ID. In case they do not provide get the photocopies.
> 
> 2. Legal translation of your UK DL.
> Also they typing centre will provide you with the translation and also a copy of you DL so no need to photo copy your license separetly.
> 
> 3. UK DL original & and counterpart original with photocopy of counterpart.
> 
> 4. Passport
> 
> Then I went to the murror license department. There was a huge que at the information desk. On my turn I just showed him my UK driving license and said I wanted to replace my DL. He said I want to see the Arabic translation. I showed him the translation and he gave me the token.
> 
> Waited for a while until i was called. While I was waiting I got all my docs together. Arabic translation of my license at front. Then letter from employer and lastly my passport photocopy, visa stamp and emirates id.
> 
> As I was called I approached the desk with a smile and said Asalam O Alikum. (Seriously this helps alot). Gave her the documents without saying another word. She looked at the documents and asked for my UK DL. Matched it with the translation and gave me a few docs back. Then she asked my mobile number and took my photo and asked me to pay 200 AED. After that I was asked to wait for 10 mins until my license is printed.
> 
> They called my name and here I am with my UAE DL.
> 
> without even the eyetest or a photo. probably today is my lucky day also its my DOB too.
> 
> Anyway my experience was really good and I know most of you didnt. But by this post I just wanted to let other know that you can actually replace a valid DL of any accredited country without having the passport from the same country.
> 
> Hope it helps a lot of you who are trying to find information regarding this. As I was searching on the internet like crazy. But didnt find a satisfying answer by anyone.
> 
> Good Day and do share your experience as it helps others.


u will find that they do usually require passport to match driving licence, you are lucky that they didnt get you to do eye test, must have been too busy, as they do require everyone to do it etc. and yes its a fact of life here if 2 people go to the same place they will be told 2 different things usually.


----------



## busybee2

i have even known for a person with a provisional uk driving licence to be issued with a driving licence here...!!!! do you think they look at the documents properly???


----------



## HassanR

Check the RTA website, there is a section where you can put your nationality and where you got your license from, only a number of countries are privileged enough to be able to directly change their license to a UAE License.


----------



## ashburn

If you country does not in the list, what shall u do?


----------



## busybee2

ashburn said:


> If you country does not in the list, what shall u do?


then you have to pay and take a test here.


----------



## jepg45

Just got my DL replaced this evening. Yes it took 2 hours but it was busy and my translated DL I got done at a typing office near work failed to mention my licence number so had to get a new one there and queue all over again!

Anyway rule of thumb is whenever going to any government department just take every single document (plus copies ) with you as you never know what they're going to ask for!

I had to hand over my DL, the translation, a copy of my visa, Emirates ID or application receipt and AED200.

I didn't have my Emirates application with me as their website made no mention of this. I also didn't have to hand over letter from employer. Also didn't have to do eye test. 

Anyway no problem as she promptly handed over new licence but asked me to come back on Sunday with my Emirates ID... Er... Sure thing!

Can't wait to start the residence visa process for wife and kids!


----------



## busybee2

jepg45 said:


> Just got my DL replaced this evening. Yes it took 2 hours but it was busy and my translated DL I got done at a typing office near work failed to mention my licence number so had to get a new one there and queue all over again!
> 
> Anyway rule of thumb is whenever going to any government department just take every single document (plus copies ) with you as you never know what they're going to ask for!
> 
> I had to hand over my DL, the translation, a copy of my visa, Emirates ID or application receipt and AED200.
> 
> I didn't have my Emirates application with me as their website made no mention of this. I also didn't have to hand over letter from employer. Also didn't have to do eye test.
> 
> Anyway no problem as she promptly handed over new licence but asked me to come back on Sunday with my Emirates ID... Er... Sure thing!
> 
> Can't wait to start the residence visa process for wife and kids!


you were lucky then that they did it usually they send you back and forth until you have "all" the paperwork so not having your id would have meant going back with it in the beginning.... always take everything with you and you should have your emirates id with you at all times afterall its there for a reason exactly for this sort of thing getting anything "official" from the government.


----------



## ashburn

Does anybody has experienced taking the licence for car/motorbike? The cost and the test scenario?


----------



## busybee2

cost is quite a lot in the region i heard of 2/3k because you have to do many many driving lessons, if you can persuade them to let you off some of it because you are an expat from a western country who can drive then you may be able to get it a lot cheaper and quicker. its not cheap


----------



## blue2002

*License translation? Questions...*

Folks, I am about to relocate to Abu Dhabi, so please bear with me as some of my questions will reveal my obvious lack of "local experience".

Some of you commented about having the driver's license translated before exchanging it for the UAE one. I have a Canadian driver's license as well as an International Driving Permit, which effectively is a translation (into a few languages, including Arabic) of my driver's license. Do I still need to translate my license, or will presenting the IDP suffice?

Have any of you used translations done back home, or does one need to translate the license locally in UAE?


----------



## blue2002

imac said:


> The regulation is that the license and passport have to be from the same country...
> 
> The issue is, this comes down to the person behind the counter, if they want to give it to you or no... there have been a few like you who were able to get it done because the person they got at the counter did not pay attention... but there are many more who were told they cant do this because the two documents don't match...
> 
> Its the luck of the draw, which in your case was positive... so good for you...


Are you sure? RTA Portal "Transferability Driving License" section (I would post a URL, but newbs are not allowed to do that) allows one to enter one's passport nationality and driver's license country of origin and "test the theory". I tried the Polish national / Canadian driver's license combination and got a positive response.


----------



## busybee2

u dont need a translation if your is english etc. usually they have to have same same ie licence must be same as passport... if you have a idp then that will be sufficient. if they say that you need a trsnalation that wait and get one done here, not a problem...


----------



## jihan kim

*question*

I'm korean(south) and I got DL from uganda which is valid to next year. Can I replace my dl to u.a.e dl? It seems to be possible according to this post. Anyone plz answer to my question.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Any experiences from Americans?


----------



## TimmTim

*Timm*

I am Pakistani citizen with British Driving License expat in Dubai, I have got my original full UK driving License here with me but unfortunately I left counterpart in Pakistan, so do I really need it or its not necessary?


----------



## TimmTim

I am Pakistani Citizen having a UK full Driving license expat in Dubai, I have a quick question that I am having my Full UK driving license here with me but unfortunately I have forgot my counterpart in Pakistan, do I really need it or it does not necessary to carry it with you when you go for exchange?


----------



## rsinner

TimmTim said:


> I am Pakistani Citizen having a UK full Driving license expat in Dubai, I have a quick question that I am having my Full UK driving license here with me but unfortunately I have forgot my counterpart in Pakistan, do I really need it or it does not necessary to carry it with you when you go for exchange?


if I understand correctly, you do not currently have the Pakistani DL?

With a Pakistan passport there is a high degree of possibility that you will NOT be able to convert the DL directly (even if you have the UK DL, as the conversion is linked to passport) and may have to take classes + test.
There could be exceptions based but unfortunately this is the usual practice.


----------



## sosia1

i have the same experience as the thread starter. I'm Indonesian with Germany driving license and I manage to convert my Germany driving license to UAE.


----------



## sai gokul

Hi everyone, 

After reading the above comments , its totally mixed feelings as I can presume that UAE - RTA department behaves different at different times with the same case.
But to clear it out I have Qatar License, International License and Indian License with Indian Passport. Please let me know if I can Convert my license directly to UAE license ?


----------



## Stevesolar

sai gokul said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> After reading the above comments , its totally mixed feelings as I can presume that UAE - RTA department behaves different at different times with the same case.
> But to clear it out I have Qatar License, International License and Indian License with Indian Passport. Please let me know if I can Convert my license directly to UAE license ?


Hi,
Highly unlikely - but always worth a try
Cheers
Steve


----------



## blue2002

sai gokul said:


> Hi everyone, After reading the above comments , its totally mixed feelings as I can presume that UAE - RTA department behaves different at different times with the same case. But to clear it out I have Qatar License, International License and Indian License with Indian Passport. Please let me know if I can Convert my license directly to UAE license ?


 there is no UAE RTA. Each emirate has their own flavour.


----------

